# The Good, Bad & Ugly



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Getting started with formal IPO obedience and generally screwing around. I like this pup more and more as she gets older.

The Good, Bad and Ugly - YouTube


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Fantastic!! Is that how you teach "here" I'm pretty sure my dog would bite me right in the face -_- how old is she?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Liz&Anna said:


> Fantastic!! Is that how you teach "here" I'm pretty sure my dog would bite me right in the face -_- how old is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks you.

No I teach it with food at first until she is correct, then I move to the ball which she has more drive for to build speed. Unfortunately she still comes crooked because she is revved up and is coming faster but with some more work it should become straight.

She is 10.5 months.


----------

